# Repurposing the Schrader Valve



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

Tire shops replace valves when new tires are installed and toss them into a bucket. I saw on a youtube video where schrader valves were repurposed to use in a hold down jig. That got me thinking that they could be used in a variety of projects and are free for the asking. They are rounded on the bottom which is a plus. I am even considering drilling a walking stick (cane) tip and using one in lieu of a crutch tip. My pic's a bit fuzzy but you can get the idea.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

You can press them into the tops of aerosol cans that have product left but no pressure. One quick blast from an air hose and the cans can be used again.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

^ +1!
Gotta try that 8^)


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've seen very few tire shops that don't just rip the rubber ones apart as it's faster and ending up being discarded anyway. For those that are intact, I've used part of them as rubber feet for various projects.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

yeah i so many other options, and being hard black rubber will most likely leave rub marks, good luck with plan
rj in az


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

> yeah i so many other options, and being hard black rubber will most likely leave rub marks, good luck with plan
> rj in az
> 
> - Knockonit


Good point, might not be so good for furniture that might get drug across the floor. Test before using.


----------

